# Help!!!



## misterfish (Jul 21, 2010)

i have to pearl gourami that just mated in a ten gallon, while i was trying to isolate the eggs and father the father kicked up at the eggs and sent them scattering throughout the top of the tank. is all hope lost or will he rebuild the nest and collect the eggs he finds? should i turn the filter or airrator back on? please help me.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know much about Gourami so I can't really help you out thier. But I would say that your best bet is to just watch him and see what happens. If it's been a while with no sign of him rebuilding the nest then I would turn everything back on, wait a month or so an try again. Like I said before I don't know much about Gourami so correct me if I am wrong.

If you want to get more responces you will probably have better luck posting this in the breeding section, and changing your title. If you put what the post is about in your title you are more likley to get people who have experience with breeding Gouramis to read it.


----------



## misterfish (Jul 21, 2010)

i appretiate the feedback, its been a while since ive actually logged into this site so i was unaware of the breeding section :/, anyways i tried i number of things last night. he went to start rebuilding the nest but the female was all out of eggs, i removed her because he kept pestering her. when i toook her out he actually got really pale and started to look like he was struggling (it seemed almost like he was sad about his nest).i put her back in and he livened up a little bit. i let the tank sit overnight and when i woke up this morning i didnt see a trace of a nest or an egg. i turned everything back on so ill just let it run for now and try to get the tank back to normal. thanks again for your reply.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

There is a chance he may rebuild or gather the eggs into a nest, but it's unlikely. You can leave him in there and see what happens, but short of trying to raise the babies yourself, this batch is probably lost.
When breeding fish get so interrupted in their behavior, it's best to wait and start all over again. Wait a month or so for the female to recover.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Next time, take the female out immediately after they spawn, and do it without wrecking the nest.


----------



## misterfish (Jul 21, 2010)

OldSalt,
i understand youve been here for a while, but give me a break its my first batch of eggs and i made a mistake, i learned, but from your tone it seems that you think im just another ignorant fish keeper. im honestly trying and getting a lot of help from my dad. i dont mind advice but i dont feel that this constituted such a tone. if i am mistaken i do sincerely apologize and know that i am working to reestablish normality in my tank and everything is going much better. as i said before if i am wrong i am extremely sorry.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I think you'll be glad that you're extremely sorry, because I for one didn't detect any sarcasm. Good for adding that fail safe clause! Usually though, what he said helps. How would you go about doing that? I guess that depends on the size of the fish, their tank, the net, and their nest...


----------



## misterfish (Jul 21, 2010)

i understand its just, it seems to me to be common sense not to disturb the nest, what happened was an accident and didnt involve the female and thats why i wasnt quite sure what to think. i dont mean to offend any one, and i posted in the beginner threads for the soul reason i am a beginner, not to say im ignorant. i suppose i may have jumped the gun a bit though, i will admit i still have mixed emotions over the whole incident because i felt really bad about what happened.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Who can blame you? Think of it this way, you're the cranky old landlord. You have the right to barge in!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Uhm... what??

I didn't mean to upset you in any way. I just sincerely meant remove the female and be careful to to wreck the nest while trying to do that, which can be trickier than you might think. It's the same advice I'd give to anyone who was trying to breed gouramis.


----------



## misterfish (Jul 21, 2010)

i do sincerely apologize OldSalt, id say more but im not sure what i could say that i havent already said.


----------



## danielleborys (Jan 26, 2011)

peace, love and fish, guys! 

anyways couldn't you just take the pregnant female and put her in a net breeder? (well, for next time?) and then put the male in after she lays the eggs? can you do that with egg layers? (i'm sincerely curious)

and just to share, before i knew anything about these nets, my panda platy had babies but all were lost =( but thanks to this forum, i know what to do next time


----------



## fishfanatic17 (Mar 1, 2011)

i havent bred gouramis but you should turn the arraitor on but not the filter just to be safe


----------



## misterfish (Jul 21, 2010)

gouramis breed with bubble nests that require the surface to be completly tranquil, the only way to keep the water clean while breeding are water changes. with gouramis you need to separate the female from the male until the eggs hatch then after a week or two depending on the growth of the fry you have to separate the male from the fry. you cant turn anything on for about a month lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Danielle, egglaying fish don't use net breeder boxes. Those are only for livebearers.

When a fish egg is laid, it has to be fertilized within some 30 seconds or so. The shell starts to very quickly harden on contact with water, you see, so the sperm have only a few seconds to try to work their way in before it's too late and the eggs are impenetrable.


----------

